

Ask HN: What's the best place to buy survey responses from a specific niche? - mitchellshow

I&#x27;m looking to run a pricing survey to a specific niche (musicians) - SurveyMonkey audience isn&#x27;t specific enough, and I&#x27;ve been struggling to find a service that can deliver me responses to a relatively long (about 20-question) survey. I&#x27;m willing to spend money, but Qualtrics is a little out of my price range. What else is out there, and what do you use?
======
hashtree
I've had success with:
[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home)

~~~
mitchellshow
Hmm... their limitations on how much text/options you can enter is making it
somewhat difficult.

------
anandkulkarni
www.aytm.com is what you want, based in Berkeley. Tell them Anand sent you!

